# Foothill Flyers/Overtown Brewing Vintage Bicycle Swap/Show/Ride Saturday April 9th 2022



## fordmike65

****** DATE CHANGED TO APRIL 9TH ******

YES!!! IT'S FINALLY HAPPENING! For the last two years our past attempts at this have been thwarted by the rise of COVID and everyone asked to isolate at home & limit contact with others. That being said, at this event masks are still encouraged outside, but MUST be worn while inside as much as possible.

Sorry for the late notice, but due to personnel shortages and citywide permits/approvals being backed up, we've finally gotten the OK from the City of Monrovia to put this together.

Come join us at our 2nd first Foothill Flyers Vintage Bicycle Swap/Show/Ride hosted by local brewers Over Town Brewing Co. on Saturday April 9th, 2022 Swap sets up at about 8:00am in the parking lot out back. Bring vintage bikes, parts & related items to sell. Canopies & tables welcome. We will also have room to safely display bikes you wish to show off from your collection inside the brewery as well as outside. We plan to wrap up the swap at about 12-1, then go for a short ride around town. Delicious fresh craft beer will flow all day, so please try as many as you like!  Herc's Texas BBQ will be serving up some of the best meats & sides in town, so be sure to get some before they run out!https://www.instagram.com/hercsbarbecue/?hl=en
 Please post or message any questions. Stay tuned for any changes we might make.  Hope to see you there! Mike

It's been mentioned in the past that some wanted to take the train into town & ride in. There are 2 Goldline stations nearby. One in Monrovia about 1 1/2 miles South of the brewery and the other about 2 miles West in Arcadia.










						Home - Over Town Brewing Co. | Over Town Brewing Co. - Monrovia Craft Beer
					

MONROVIA brewery making unique ales & lagers for LA-area craft beer fans. We create tasty beers & serve them in our cozy tap room.




					www.overtownbrew.com
				



Over Town Brewery
227 W Maple Ave.
Monrovia, California 91016









						Foothill Flyers/Overtown Brewing Vintage Bicycle Swap/Show/Ride | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Come join us at our very first Foothill Flyers Vintage Bicycle Swap/Show/Ride hosted by local brewers Over Town Brewing Co. on Sunday August 18th. Swap sets up at about 8:00am in the parking lot out back. Bring vintage bikes, parts & related items to sell. Canopies & tables welcome. We will also...




					thecabe.com
				




















SWAP PICS!!!!
















BIKE SHOW PICS!!!!
















RIDE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























@rustjunkie
@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@39zep
@slick
@island schwinn
@JAF/CO
@Joe Buffardi
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@Balloonatic
@schwinnja
@WetDogGraphix
@tikicruiser
@cyclonecoaster.com
@BFGforme
@Handle Bar Hoarder
@Rust_Trader
@markivpedalpusher
@volksboy57


----------



## slick

Set up at 8am, so be there at 3am. 🤣


----------



## fordmike65

slick said:


> Set up at 8am, so be there at 3am. 🤣



I really wanna start by 5-6am, but the earliest we can actually set up is 8am. That's not to say the earlybirds can't meet up on the street or back alley outside for some dealing & wheeling! It's an industrial area, so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## slick

The real question is..... what time do they start serving beer inside and can we walk around the swamp with one?


----------



## fordmike65

slick said:


> The real question is..... what time do they start serving beer inside and can we walk around the swamp with one?



Not sure where you're gonna find a swamp in Monrovia....but I'm guessing we can drink at the swap 🤔  🧐


----------



## birdzgarage

🥳


----------



## volksboy57

I am so stoked it is happening again! The first one was a blast!


----------



## fordmike65

BUMP! Some bikes are already on display at Overtown Brewery. This show/swap is gonna be good!!!


----------



## birdzgarage

What about the regular ride? That gonna be the next one?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Hmmmm.
I guess I need to bring my LWB Colson down 😎
 Also, I need to dump, I mean sell some of my stuff. I may start posting things I may bring down to see if there is any interest.
Hmmmm.  Hope I can afford gas to get there...may have to start a gofundme.....


----------



## fordmike65

birdzgarage said:


> What about the regular ride? That gonna be the next one?



Yeah. I think so. I've had other things going on those weekends, as well as been scheduled to work.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

_*I'm looking forward to this ... great venue .. *_

*If anyone has Prewar 1937-39 Schwinn Autocycle or Motorbike fenders hit me up & LETS MAKE A DEAL ... I have a couple back burners I'm trying to button up 

What is everyone else bringing or needing ... post it here 

See everyone soon ..*


----------



## slick

I'm looking for a Shelby Speedline Airflow, Schwinn Aerocycle, Elgin Bluebird, all in the $500 price range please. 😂🤣

Ok I'm always in need of some of John's chain tread tires. Blackwall and cream walls please.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

slick said:


> I'm looking for a Shelby Speedline Airflow, Schwinn Aerocycle, Elgin Bluebird, all in the $500 price range please. 😂🤣
> 
> Ok I'm always in need of some of John's chain tread tires. Blackwall and cream walls please.



BW and CW - we got you


----------



## slick

markivpedalpusher said:


> BW and CW - we got you




I was hoping you had me on one of the bikes instead but tires will do. 😁😂


----------



## fordmike65

markivpedalpusher said:


> BW and CW - we got you



Put me down for a couple sets of cream walls for all these damn lady's bikes!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I've been going thru "Stuff". Unless someone shows interest in the things I'm going to post, I'll only bring my pretty, smiling face (and a bike or 2)...


----------



## WetDogGraphix

And some stems.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Maybe a few sirens will help.... 😎


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

markivpedalpusher said:


> BW and CW - we got you



Any Bright whites by any chance? I could use a couple sets.. Really looking forward to this event.


----------



## fordmike65

EastsideSchwinn said:


> Any Bright whites by any chance? I could use a couple sets.. Really looking forward to this event.



I have at least one set available. Maybe 2. Then I can buy a set of creamwalls. LMK


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

fordmike65 said:


> I have at least one set available. Maybe 2. Then I can buy a set of creamwalls. LMK



Put me down for the one or two if you have them. Thank you.


----------



## fordmike65

EastsideSchwinn said:


> Put me down for the one or two if you have them. Thank you.



I'll dig them out & get pics this weekend.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

@fordmike65

*I just posted the FOOTHILL FLYERS / OVER TOWN BREWERY Swapmeet Show & Ride on the www.cyclonecoaster.com website ... looking forward to this event Saturday April 9th 2022 ... the weekend after our CYCLONE COASTER Vintage bicycle ride which is on Sunday April 3rd 2022 ... 

The CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet is still a little bit away on May 1st 2022 @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar ... Ridden not Hidden - Frank  *


----------



## fordmike65

BUMP WITH NEW FLYER! SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So Cal Vintage bicycle swapmeet,show & ride hosted by The SGV Foothill Flyers Vintage Bicycle Club & Over Town Brewing Co. Sunday April 9th 8am. Swap spots are first come/first serve & FREE!!!! Safe bike corral provided to show off your vintage bicycles. Local ride around town afterwards. Please support the brewery & enjoy food served up by Herc's BBQ. See you there!


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

fordmike65 said:


> I'll dig them out & get pics this weekend.



We still on? 😉


----------



## slick

Let's see who's bringing what? I'll have a few bikes for sale so bring lots of cash. I need gas money to get home.


----------



## island schwinn

I'm bringing a few down.


----------



## fordmike65

Things are coming together for the swap and show next Saturday April 9th! See you there!


----------



## higgens

@island schwinn you bringing that girls Columbia in the background?


----------



## island schwinn

higgens said:


> @island schwinn you bringing that girls Columbia in the background?



That belongs to @slick


----------



## slick

That Columbia is strictly yard art. The whole bike is seized. It won't steer, won't roll, the pitting on the stem looks like craters on the moon. It's pretty bad. Has the original tires still on it. I'm guessing the daughter grew up and moved out and the parents left the bike outside all those years after she moved. I've never seen a bike that rough before.


----------



## island schwinn

Anyone else wanna post up what you're bringing?


----------



## island schwinn

Bump this up. Only a day away.


----------



## fordmike65

Looking forward to this event! Steve and I were just there going over the last details with the guys from Overtown. Stay tuned for more info. See you there ...


----------



## slick

I have a killer prewar Hawthorne double bar CHEEEAAPP $450 and it's a RIDER! Fully serviced. Ready to go. Needs grips. That's it. 

A pair of schwinn, yes schwinn middle weights. $600 for the pair. One is a coppertone Typhoon, the other is a campus green Hollywood. Both fully serviced and RIDERS as well

And lastly, a prewar Westfield single bar. It's almost a rider. $750. 

Bringing a few parts also. So bring cash. I need gas money to get home and the space when I get back.


----------



## fordmike65

slick said:


> I have a killer prewar Hawthorne double bar CHEEEAAPP $450 and it's a RIDER! Fully serviced. Ready to go. Needs grips. That's it.
> 
> A pair of schwinn, yes schwinn middle weights. $600 for the pair. One is a coppertone Typhoon, the other is a campus green Hollywood. Both fully serviced and RIDERS as well
> 
> And lastly, a prewar Westfield single bar. It's almost a rider. $750.
> 
> Bringing a few parts also. So bring cash. I need gas money to get home and the space when I get back.



Post pics!!!


----------



## slick

Already loaded.... come and see in person.


----------



## island schwinn

Heading out soon


----------



## cyclingday

Good thing this swap is being held at a Brewery.



It’s hotter in Monrovia than it is in Death Valley!



The deals at this swap meet are going to be smokin hot!


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

cyclingday said:


> Good thing this swap is being held at a Brewery.
> View attachment 1603065
> It’s hotter in Monrovia than it is in Death Valley!
> View attachment 1603066
> The deals at this swap meet are going to be smokin hot!



It'll be cooler tomorrow 😎


----------



## fordmike65

It'll be in the 80's tomorrow, so come on down! Pre-party tonight!!!  It's already shaping up to be a Hell of an event! See you there bright and early!  Officially starts at 8am but I hear back alley deals will commence before 6am!


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## volksboy57

I have my car packed, but I don't think I'll be making it. My wife is pretty sick, and we might need to go to the ER. I'll catch you all next time.


----------



## birdzgarage

volksboy57 said:


> I have my car packed, but I don't think I'll be making it. My wife is pretty sick, and we might need to go to the ER. I'll catch you all next time.



Family first.hope she's OK dude


----------



## cyclingday

Yeah, for sure.
I could just see the look on your wife’s face, when you told her, “ Sorry babe! I’ve got to go to the Foothill Flyers Swap Meet. I might miss out on something good.”
All jokes aside, I hope your wife is going to be ok.
Take care,
We’ll see you next time.


----------



## volksboy57

She is doing ok. I do want to see pictures from the show


----------



## fordmike65

Early birds have arrived.

Edit: I thought I posted these early this morning...


----------



## Vintagebikenut

Wanted to say Thank You to Over town Brewing Co. For hosting this even and fordmike65 and everyone else that helped
Put this swap/ride together! Great time awesome bikes and damn good Brews  good to see everyone again and talk bikes.


----------



## Vintagebikenut

Some more swap photos.


----------



## PatsBikes

Hey there Mike...Looks like donuts on the deck of the Deuce!
Sorry I couldn't make it this time    Looks like the start to an awesome day...
 Cheers.....     Pat


----------



## lucky_celso

… I wish 😁


----------



## WetDogGraphix

It was a great turn out... Great weather. Didn't take very many pics... 
And thanks to those who bought everything I had before I ever unloaded my truck... 
Thanks @fordmike65, you are the best host 🍻 sorry I had to go home early.....


----------



## fordmike65

Swap pics!


----------



## Maskadeo

Some quality bikes! Mark, @tripple3 you’re probably safe taking off the helmet indoors!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Fantastic So. Cal micro swap - lots of great items and it was great to see so many familiar faces. A huge Thank you to @fordmike65 and any additional people who helped.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Last set


----------



## lucky_celso

I was the mystery buyer of this Elgin Twin Bar 😁


----------



## Nashman

Thanks for showing all the great pictures!! Man, that looks like it was amazing. What eye candy!! Sweet bikes, parts, smiles, cool ones!! We might get a foot of snow mid week up here in Winnipeg, Canada. Colorado low. Dang.... At least I can see other folks having fun in the sun. My time will come. It's just waiting is not something I'm very good at!  Ha!!  Oh well. ( these pictures were taken in non snow months, note socks and sandals on Mr. fashion plate?....ha!!)

First Class all the way @fordmike65 ,



 Mike and all who organized/hosted that meet!! "Better to have viewed and missed, than never have viewed  at all?"


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS FOR ALL THE NICE PICS OF BIKES AND PARTS FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## cyclingday

Another fine day out enjoying this crazy hobby of ours.
Here’s a few pics from the ride and the lunch that followed.




































EL HEMI was just a little too much for a guy named, FordMike.






That’s Frank about to dive into the biggest chicken sandwich west of the Mississippi.
Crazy huge!


----------



## tripple3

Maskadeo said:


> Mark, @tripple3 you’re probably safe taking off the helmet indoors!



I know. i'm Safe.😂
Funny, there are a bunch of beach folks, that don't recognize me without it.😉
Super-Awesome, Amazing day.
Thanks Mike, Steve, and all the rest of Overtown for a great event.
My day started in the lil' black 2001 Honda, CRV with 333,333 miles
rolled at Sunrise:





Ride a bike for the breeze it creates....







Brought this back to Monrovia, it's "BirthPlace". @rustjunkie 
See some of you tomorrow,
in Old Towne Orange.🥳😎🥰


----------



## Maskadeo

While Frank looks great on the Autocycle, I’m envious of Steve on that high wheel! It looks like that’s why Mark is riding the Blubird and somehow @fordmike65 is on the grass tuckered out with a Schwinn  nearby?! blasphemy!


----------



## birdzgarage

Good times yesterday.mike and steve put on a great event.only bummer was when i unloaded my stuff this morning,i noticed i lost a spring cup and the hardware on the way home.oops!


----------



## Cyclelogical

Shame I missed this. Had to attend a bday party but I’ll make it next time. What fun! I def would have made room for some tires, fenders and chains. The green Columbia would’ve been tempting, as well. Does that Brewery really dedicate that much space to displaying bicycles? If so, that’s pretty awesome of them


----------



## fordmike65

I'd like to thank EVERYONE who showed up and made this event a great success! I ran around with little sleep from Thursday afternoon til Saturday evening, but it was so worth it! Lots of vendors, tons of parts and bikes for sale and so many great bikes on display! Oh...and don't forget the delicious BBQ and refreshing brews! It was a lil warm but I'm glad several joined me in a short ride around town. I was great to see out of town faces including @slick , @JAF/CO  and @island schwinn ! You know it's serious when Jim shows up! A few asked when the next one would be, so please keep a lookout for the next event! Maybe next time I'll have time to unload my truck and sell some parts! See you next time....


----------



## fordmike65

A few pics I managed to snap while running around...


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I am very grateful to see so many people flock to the small town of Monrovia to share their love of old bikes.  There were plenty of friends to talk to, parts to buy, displays bikes to see, Bbq to eat (best beef brisket I’ve ever eaten) and, of course, plenty of beer on tap.  What a perfect day.

I’d catch @fordmike65 napping in his truck or sometimes on other people’s lawns throughout the day.  He put so much time and energy into making sure gates were open at the crack of dawn, that vendors had spaces, displays were hung, flyers were posted, and riders had a memorable tour of Monrovia. 

I didn’t find the opportunity to take many photos but here are the few that I managed…


----------



## JAF/CO

Mike you had a great swap meet
One of the best ones I have ever been to
Great weather and a very good turn out 
Thanks JAF/CO Jim


----------



## oskisan

This has got to be one of the nicest (if not the nicest) original Roadmaster Supreme Bugeyes out there... What a beauty!


----------



## cyclingday

I agree!


It’s the one, for sure.


----------



## AVIDD_SAUNED

island schwinn said:


> Anyone else wanna post up what you're bringing?



@island schwinn ... I bought a persons bike siren from you at the overtown/foothill flyers event. was wondering if you would consider selling me the other as well and shipping? I am local to the area of the brewery and new on this site. still figuring out the navigation. Name is David, btw. Thanks!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

AVIDD_SAUNED said:


> @island schwinn ... I bought a persons bike siren from you at the overtown/foothill flyers event. was wondering if you would consider selling me the other as well and shipping? I am local to the area of the brewery and new on this site. still figuring out the navigation. Name is David, btw. Thanks!



Welcome..
If Brian doesn't have one, I have a few...


----------



## AVIDD_SAUNED

WetDogGraphix said:


> Welcome..
> If Brian doesn't have one, I have a few...



Thanks, what's the asking price?


----------



## TheDXjedi

Great event over all Mike. Only disappointing part for me was the person who decided to swipe my winged St.Christopher bike medal.. off my table, 



now i understand why others have there smalls behind glass..


----------

